# RIP Squirt



## 3Way-Steve (Jan 9, 2007)

A friends T died today
She's very sad

RIP Squirt


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

Im so sorry for ur loss 

debi
xxxx


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p little one


----------



## danthetarantulaman (Mar 10, 2007)

*r.i.p*

one of mine died i know what it feels like.


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

R.i.p


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

Sorry to hear that. RIP.

Out of interest, how long do tarantulas generally live??


----------

